# What does everyone like to do in your state?



## TigerWoman (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, in Minnesota, soon we all will be watching the color as they say...the leaves change. People like to drive up north or south depending how late you got your start for your drive to see the color. Although we had a early frost in AUGUST which killed alot of crops and will cause alot of corn, soybean loss and the leaves started to change color a little too soon. Then we get out the guns and go hunting deer so they don't try crossing the roads all the time and become roadkill (not me-I'm not dreaming about Bambi) Then the ducks. The Canadian geese are already starting to fly their V-formation practice not getting the direction right until it gets cold. Then toward Halloween we look out for a possible snow.  We've had it easy the last 4 winters though, no complaining.  Not much shoveling. Huh, East Coast!  The lakes freeze over and we start putting out the ice houses.  Some people think it is fun to sit and freeze your buns over a hole in the ice.  Its a riot in the spring if they don't get them off in time, they tend to sink to the bottom, with the truck that is trying to haul them off.  Well enough for now, I'll probably think of more later.  TW


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2004)

In Manitoba the leaves have already started to change, a few more cool nights should hasten that along nicely.  Summer has been almost a complete wash out with so much rain.  My inlaws figure that their crops will be a total loss and they will be tilling them under next spring.  The crops never matured.  Winter doesn't look far away even though I hope I don't see snow before November; probably wishful thinking on my part.  Soon enough the lakes will freeze over and ice fishing will begin.  Snowmobiling is a favorite pass time here.  Miles of trails are groomed every year.  For us, our winter will be filled with activities and some travel.  With my husband and both daughters shooting competitively now, this should take up a fair bit of our time and add in our MA training and we should keep busy.  Hunting should start soon, my husband goes every year and the Deer Kubasas (sausage) we make is delicious.  PM me and I will try to find a way to send you some, I like to share , lol.


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Well, in Minnesota, soon we all will be watching the color as they say...the leaves change. People like to drive up north or south depending how late you got your start for your drive to see the color. Although we had a early frost in AUGUST which killed alot of crops and will cause alot of corn, soybean loss and the leaves started to change color a little too soon. Then we get out the guns and go hunting deer so they don't try crossing the roads all the time and become roadkill (not me-I'm not dreaming about Bambi) Then the ducks. The Canadian geese are already starting to fly their V-formation practice not getting the direction right until it gets cold. Then toward Halloween we look out for a possible snow. We've had it easy the last 4 winters though, no complaining. Not much shoveling. Huh, East Coast! The lakes freeze over and we start putting out the ice houses. Some people think it is fun to sit and freeze your buns over a hole in the ice. Its a riot in the spring if they don't get them off in time, they tend to sink to the bottom, with the truck that is trying to haul them off. Well enough for now, I'll probably think of more later. TW


I think you pretty much covered all the bases...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2004)

Get married.


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

haha...utah...got it


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 12, 2004)

Drink beer, barbeque, go crazy over HS football and watch the Dallas Cowboys!artyon:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 12, 2004)

In Florida..we go to the beach or just relax. There are alot of nice springs to go swimming in, and if u really want to spend money, u can always go to one of the many theme parks.


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 12, 2004)

-Well, in New York, we simply suffer the daily pain of high taxes, thats our version of fun!! Seriously though, when the leaves change color over here, at least around Rochester, it is breathtaking. There are many parks in NY to enjoy, some interesting tourists attractions, traveling through the countryside. Exploring the cities in NY can be an adventure as well. I cannot think of something that New Yorkers due as a whole, except maybe make it a point to vacation in another state, he-he!A---)


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 12, 2004)

Up here in North Bay, the night are getting cooler so the lakes are getting cooler, which make the Walleye come in closer to shore which means more fishing.  With in a week or so the leaves will really start to change color, and it will be time to toss on sweat shirts to go outside.  But the fishing is worth it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 12, 2004)

> Hunting should start soon, my husband goes every year and the Deer Kubasas (sausage) we make is delicious. PM me and I will try to find a way to send you some, I like to share , lol.


Seriously.  Now I am dreaming of venison!  Gaaalrrlralagh!

In Indiana - well, I haven't gotten the hang of it yet, maybe because almost living in the lab in grad school has kept me pretty isolated.  Back in MA, the local towns are having their fall festivals and crafts fairs, with caramel apples and homemade wool sweaters for sale.  I'm not sure when the color will set in back there.

Winters are a little more relaxed here in Indiana compared to MA - less snow, weather a bit warmer.  Can't complain.  I hope I get to take an afternoon off and go walk around when the leaves change color here.  Wool sweater season!


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Snowmobiling is a favorite pass time here. Miles of trails are groomed every year.


TigerWoman, i knew there was something you forgot to mention about minnesota...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2004)

Here in the summer people around this area do a lot of running, biking, roller blading, bowling, sit outside in groups having block parties. In the winter we shovel are arses off and most around here go skiing and snowboarding. Personally speaking since I hate the cold weather I do none of the above except shovel just because I have to.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Here in the summer people around this area do a lot of running, biking, roller blading, bowling, sit outside in groups having block parties. In the winter we shovel are arses off and most around here go skiing and snowboarding. Personally speaking since I hate the cold weather I do none of the above except shovel just because I have to.


Well, you wanted to live in Ohio.....................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Well, you wanted to live in Ohio.....................


Believe me, I would move but nobody wants to go with me.   :idunno:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 12, 2004)

The things people do in this state is downright odd.The best thing about northeast tennessee is Bristol Dragway.If you have a burning desire to drive fast,there is a local solution for the problem.THURSDAY NIGHT STREET FIGHTS!If you want to go watch,it's $5 to get in,If you want to race,$10!That's right a place to satify your "NEEDFORSPEED" legally!.If you are into bluegrass,this is the original birthplace of country music.The Carter Family started here and artists like Tennessee "Earnie" Ford and many others have thier mark here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 12, 2004)

In my state... do they do things here? 

Uh.

Lessee... uh...

Yeah.

Uh.

Bars? Maybe?  People "Go Downtown" to Chicago proper I guess. 

You know, I have no idea what people do here.  I should investigate the idea of these "Things" you speak of, what you say people "do".


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 12, 2004)

I almost forgot one of the biggest pastimes here.Our roads have become supisingly clear of "roadkill" ever since they pasted a State law ollowing citizens to stop along road sides to pick up roadkill,cook it and eat it if they like.I was told the best way to make sure they are fresh is to drive down a road that typically has a lot of roadkills and stop at each and every one and mark it with an florescent orange spray paint.When they go back that way hours later,any fresh roadkill in unmarked.They should have dubbed that law "Grannies law"!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 12, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> I think you pretty much covered all the bases...



Oh, heck I didn't even get into snowmobiling, the weird Norwegian food like lutefisk, oh horror!  The Ice Palace they do in winter.  Come on Bignick, what do you do outdoors??  Or do you stay in like me???  TW


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 12, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Get married.



Just...get married??  No kids???  Hey I know they have some great skiing resorts there.  Y'all got mountains, I know for a fact.  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

you forgot about lefse, dumplings and hotdishes


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 12, 2004)

Well I live in central florida so there's lots to "do" around here. We have world famous amusement parks, quite a few miles of beautiful beaches and some pretty decent hunting and fishing.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 12, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I almost forgot one of the biggest pastimes here.Our roads have become supisingly clear of "roadkill" ever since they pasted a State law ollowing citizens to stop along road sides to pick up roadkill,cook it and eat it if they like.I was told the best way to make sure they are fresh is to drive down a road that typically has a lot of roadkills and stop at each and every one and mark it with an florescent orange spray paint.When they go back that way hours later,any fresh roadkill in unmarked.They should have dubbed that law "Grannies law"!



Reminds of a news story last year or maybe the year before, about armadilloes being spotted all over Wisconsin on the highways, roadkill.  Really confused everyone how they were getting this far north.  Turned out that a trucker would collect them in Texas along the road, pile them into his truck and toss them out every once in a while in Wisconsin. Never heard what his motivation was, what truckers do to keep from getting bored.!!!
TW


----------



## Spud (Sep 13, 2004)

Kill things, watch TV or tapes on killing things,
complain about Californians.
Watch reality television and discuss how they would kick butt on a reality television show.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2004)

methinks around here there're just a lot of people drinking and farming and farming and drinking...nothin' wrong with that, just a whole lotta damn people doing it at the same time...


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Chronuss....and apparently there are some people in your state that like computer games besides all that farming and drinking. Which they do in our state too, and probably more of the latter, soon.  Sheesh, we got seven bars within a quarter mile downtown.  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

oh...not to mention auctions and antiques, tiger woman....


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

And craft fairs, oh I love craft fairs.  And bluegrass music festivals.  Jesse James days soon in Northfield, where those two guys rob the bank one more time...  

Hey everyone, if you can think of specific events that are in your region like there has got to be something going on around Chicago, Technopunk. You got to get out of there and smell the flowers...too late, the leaves.  TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> methinks around here there're just a lot of people drinking and farming and farming and drinking...nothin' wrong with that, just a whole lotta damn people doing it at the same time...



Including the Cops, Eh?

Damn, I still laugh every time I think of that Cop in the Mcdonalds and his drink.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Including the Cops, Eh?
> 
> Damn, I still laugh every time I think of that Cop in the Mcdonalds and his drink.


  Clue me in, I want to laugh too.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Clue me in, I want to laugh too.....



Well, It was amusing, to say the least, but I think you had to be there to see it...

Me Chronuss, Rusty and another of Sieg and Tess's bunch (I forget who, sorry) were at a McDonalds out there while I was on vacation, and a bunch of obviously inebriated campus cops and a couple other real cops wandered into the place in one huge group.  Girl at the counter handed the one cop a drink cup, and he looked at it all puzzeled and went "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS" rather loudly.  The girl behind the counter was just like... "Uh, its the cup for your drink you ordered?" and he was all like... "OH, OH YEAH THANKS!" and staggered off...

We all got a good laugh out of it at the time...


----------



## Zepp (Sep 13, 2004)

California's got just about every imaginable kind of person doing just about every imaginable kind of thing.  The only thing I would say we all do universally in this state is cut one another off on the freeway.

Me personally?  I see a lot of movies with friends, go hiking, sometimes rock climbing (bouldering), practice martial arts (imagine that), occassionally go horseback riding, go out to bars and clubs, just hang out with friends, and sometimes go see a rock concert.  Lately I've also been doing volunteer work as a docent at a nature reserve on the beach.  Pretty boring, huh?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm a New Yawker!  Most of the time - anything they want to!  And if it's not warm enough - fly south for the winter! ---  or go skiing!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I'm a New Yawker!  Most of the time - anything they want to!  And if it's not warm enough - fly south for the winter! ---  or go skiing!
> 
> Donna :ultracool



Please give some examples, indigenous to people in your area.  Like does everybody only see Broadway shows every weekend?  What other enjoyable activies to those who don't know NY, in city or outstate?  Where does everyone go for recreation~is the Catskills in NY what I've heard about?  What's fun?  TW


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Please give some examples, indigenous to people in your area. Like does everybody only see Broadway shows every weekend? What other enjoyable activies to those who don't know NY, in city or outstate? Where does everyone go for recreation~is the Catskills in NY what I've heard about? What's fun? TW


OK TW - here ya' go!  Some folks like to go in to town for a show - maybe once a month or so, it really depends on where your interests lie.  Some like to go into town for dinner or dancing or to hear some music, and a lot of folks (especially if they live in the city) come to visit the eastern portions of our beautiful island.  The shore is a large part of our life here and we live by the tide chart.  Boating is really big here until around mid-late october.  

Long Island itself has many wonderful restaurants and places to visit.  Lots of museums, arboretums, beaches and parks, and theaters.  As the weather gets cooler, you can visit the wineries on the north shore and of course go pumpkin or apple picking.  In the winter i may visit the catskill region to go skiing or head further north to the Lake George Region or Lake Placid.  We have many beautiful ski areas, both for downhill and cross-country.  

There are many fall festivals on Long Island and the color changes here are spectacular.  Wow i think i should apply for a job with the tourist information center!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Kenpo Mama, I knew you had it in you. Now we all will go there!!  If I had a choice, if I were visiting New York then, I'd rather see the side events, places then going to all the tourist attractions. TW


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Kenpo Mama, I knew you had it in you. Now we all will go there!! If I had a choice, if I were visiting New York then, I'd rather see the side events, places then going to all the tourist attractions. TW


Smart move - all the touristy places get so crowded! And it's not the real New York!  It's like the stuff they show you on Letterman!  That's all like tourist fluff! You come to NY and i know at least 4 of us that would be more than happy to show you around!  New York is definitely an experience!  Long Island is just beautiful!  No where in the world that i would rather live than right here.

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> there has got to be something going on around Chicago, Technopunk. You got to get out of there and smell the flowers...too late, the leaves.  TW




Eh.  "Outside" is about as overrated as "Others"

Actually... They have a complete historically acurrate replica of "The Bounty" docked at Navy Pier right now.  Im contemplating going and touring it, because I love Pirates so damn much. %-}


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Including the Cops, Eh?
> 
> Damn, I still laugh every time I think of that Cop in the Mcdonalds and his drink.


I completely forgot all about that...:roflmao:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Reminds of a news story last year or maybe the year before, about armadilloes being spotted all over Wisconsin on the highways, roadkill.  Really confused everyone how they were getting this far north.  Turned out that a trucker would collect them in Texas along the road, pile them into his truck and toss them out every once in a while in Wisconsin. Never heard what his motivation was, what truckers do to keep from getting bored.!!!
> TW


Q:Why did the chicken cross the road?  A;To show the Armadila it could be done! People in Arkansas love to find the run over little "possum on a half shell's" and sit them up and place a beer in their paws and leave them where  everyone can see their art.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you guy sure you're not from Indiana?? More of the same around here.

For those of us fortunate to live in NW IN, Chicago is about 30 min. away,for the rest of us "Hoosiers",well:idunno: . Hmm,come to think of it,there's nothing fortunate about it,I'm going to Colorado!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> California's got just about every imaginable kind of person doing just about every imaginable kind of thing.



I lived twenty years in Southern California. What I mostly did was work and drive and park on the freeway.  I did love to go to the beach, liked growing flowers, liked going to bluegrass music festivals in the San Gabriel Mts., liked running around Mission Bay with the seagulls.  Liked waterskiing behind a boat. Loved the Mexican food there. Liked driving up the coast, liked Solvang and Santa Barbara with their outdoor restaurants.  Liked visiting San Francisco and the seafood on the wharf.  Wished I had known about martial arts then. Don't inhale the smog or drink the water straight, or forget to lock your door, or send your kids to school, not something I did like about living there. TW


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

TigerWoman, Big Nick

So do you call it "goolash"?  It doesn't matter what it is...it's goolash.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh horrors, goulosh!  I had way too much of that growing up in Nebraska.  I never have that now. Glorified beef stew. They do like their potlucks around here, put everything in a pot and pass it.  Or do they call it bring a dish.  Probably like everybody else in the country.  

Forgot what else they like to do here, the Polar Bear Club.  Isn't it the first of the year they like to crack aside some of the ice and go for a dip.  Just to see if the 'ol heart will take the shock. Not my idea of fun. TW


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Sheesh, we got seven bars within a quarter mile downtown. TW


Oh I forgot to mention we have a place called Ybor down here, it can get a little rowdy but I believe there're a few drinking places around.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't grow up here (in Indiana), but I"ll try and point out some of the things I've noticed:

-- Lots and lots of festivals
-- Everyone who grew up here knows how to play the card game Euchre.  I haven't a clue 
-- The so-called "walking taco" or "Frito pie", wherein you take a bag of Fritos, pour in chili and cheese and onions and stuff, and wander around eating from this heart-attack-in-a-bag at a high school football game.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 14, 2004)

KM has pretty much covered it all.

We are fortunate in that we have fairly easy access to New England (esp. VT and NH) where we can go 'leaf peeping' starting in a few weeks.  There are the usual craft fairs and so on on LI.  We also have The Bounty which is a fully-restored tall ship docked out in Greenport, on the north fork after most of the wineries.  Tons of golf courses also.  A pretty terrific aquarium in Riverhead, which is our county seat and is also out east (in the crotch of the two forks, as it were... ).  Riverhead also runs a Polish festival every year around this time (Nalia - your kielbasi reference got me thinking about that).  

We also have something called the Scottish Games, which occurs the last Sunday in August.  It's a meeting of the clansmen from all over and has a variety of events during the day - caber tossing (a caber is akin to a telephone pole), sheep sorting (by dogs!), lots of bagpipe marching bands, crafts, food (ever tried haggis?).  The one question not answered is what a Scot wears under his kilt...  although some of my guy friends have offered to show me (ack!) :boing2: :shrug: :boing1: :wink2: 

Yes, it's true.  I DID work with the LI Convention and Visitors' Bureau to promote LI.  KM, they could use your help!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Chronuss....and apparently there are some people in your state that like computer games besides all that farming and drinking.


hey...we gotta have something to do when it's raining... 



			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Sheesh, we got seven bars within a quarter mile downtown. TW


we have seven strip clubs in a ten mile stretch...and a trailer park in between each one...coincidence...I think not...


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey...we gotta have something to do when it's raining...
> 
> 
> we have seven strip clubs in a ten mile stretch...and a trailer park in between each one...coincidence...I think not...


Of course it isn't coincidence, the people in the trailer parks need to have somewhere for family get togethers.

WV Vegetable : pumpkin


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2004)

more like family employment...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2004)

well in our neck of the woods.. and believe me until we move into our new house.. there are NO woods around here~!  People wander up and down the street in a drunken gait from 10 am til wee hours of the morn... they stop and ask in a mumbled semblance of wordage if we either have money, a light, or can we help them in some way (always ends up being money or booze they want) And we don't drink~!!  *rolls eyes* Seriously this is one hard neighborhood~!  We got home from class last night and some guy walking down the street was stopped and arrested as we got out of the car and into the house~!
I've NEVER lived in such an area where booze and drug deals were par for the course in broad daylight~!!

We just bought almost 3 acres 10 miles outta the city and it's going to be sheer bliss to get the hell outta dodge~!

There are no bars in the area.. but private 'Clubs' very strange that and the strip joints.. and so 90 % of the populace drinks at home or buddies houses.. I have never seen this in any other state.. :shrug:

Now the rest of the population that doesn't do the above.. and that would include Seig and myself.. we like to go hiking and Cacapon National Park is absolutely gorgeous~! Waterfalls and wonderful trails..  There are fall festivals, white water rafting, Shenandoah/Potomac river is nearby.  Caving, Luray caverns are closeby.. course we are near DC, Baltimore so city options are at hand.. plays, shows etc.

but me, I'm just looking forward to picking up a hammer and getting our house built ~!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> well in our neck of the woods.. and believe me until we move into our new house.. there are NO woods around here~!  People wander up and down the street in a drunken gait from 10 am til wee hours of the morn... they stop and ask in a mumbled semblance of wordage if we either have money, a light, or can we help them in some way (always ends up being money or booze they want) And we don't drink~!!  *rolls eyes* Seriously this is one hard neighborhood~!  We got home from class last night and some guy walking down the street was stopped and arrested as we got out of the car and into the house~!
> I've NEVER lived in such an area where booze and drug deals were par for the course in broad daylight~!!
> 
> We just bought almost 3 acres 10 miles outta the city and it's going to be sheer bliss to get the hell outta dodge~!
> ...



First, Congrats on the Land 

Second, I have been to their current residence and it is not the best place. Yet, I have worked, trained, and even lived, in worse, and I fully understand the desire to move out. I am right now no where near anythign like this. I get teh occasional Drive by though. An Egg thrown at the house, or some kids after school playing and chasing each other and the run into your yard or land scaping.


----------



## lonecoyote (Sep 15, 2004)

Chiles. this time of year I always smell chiles and I love it. There are people with big metal turning baskets that roast the chiles that you buy. On the side of the road, outside grocery stores, Wal mart. New Mexico chiles taste as good as they smell too. The temperature is great. About 50-60 in the morning and perfect for a run among the yucca, jackrabbits, and prarie dogs(watch out for holes)I was able to run outdoors every single day last year. There was snow, and a little ice, but I just shortened up my run.  Might be a good time to drive a little ways down to Roswell or Carlsbad, maybe go see the caverns again. The temperature in the caverns is always nice and cool but stepping outside again into the Chihuahuan desert heat in summer can make you hurl your cookies. Might drive over to Ruidoso. I don't ski, but like to watch the leaves turn color, enjoy mountain town atmosphere. great time of year in my state.


----------



## KajuMom (Sep 15, 2004)

In Northern California, the weather will finally start to cool off, making for pleasant outdoor stuff, like hiking and mountain biking. Soccer season starts! The fog that is everpresent along the coast during the summer starts to dissipate , making for beautiful beach days. Big Sur in the fall is gorgeous.

We do get some season change here: Some leaves change color (a few) while other trees just drop their leaves. I run frequently at a local park, and one of the best smells ever is right after the first fall shower, which still a month or two away.
Halloween and football season are the next "big things" at our house! My husband _loves_ Halloween and so does our Sifu. Every year he goes hog wild decorating the school for a fabulous Halloween party for the kids (and their parents).


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2004)

Well let's see, when i first moved here, i was well how do you put it a little critical.  i saw a lot of people sitting on their porches with beers and shot guns in hand, ready to go hunting.  lord knows i never gone to any school with such a high rate of teenage pregnancy i thought that they were offering that as an extracurricular activity or something.  however, i have moved past those misconceptions.  let's see, for fun, we have some of the best white water rafting on the east coast in the southern part.  they even have a group that goes mudding down there, that was funny when i first saw that.  lost of outdoors stuff.  hiking, camping, fishing, hunting, 4-wheeling, rafting, some of the best slopes on this side too up at snow shoe and cannan valley at least on this side of the US.  now the rockies are so much better but that's okay.  caving, which is really cool.  i know that on the west part of WV they have a lot of glass blowing which i thought was interesting.  during the summer we have a large arts and crafts fair which people from MA to SC come to.  which i thought was really neat the 1st time i went.  but for fun, oh yea i recommend getting some friends together, heading down to the river, poping up a tent, having a bon-fire, watch some idiot fall into the river while trying to fish.  and mid-night 4-wheeler rides in parts of the country you're not suppose to be in


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2004)

Family Cooking Feud Turns Into Gun Battle 


Associated Press 
	Thursday, September 30, 2004


BLUEWELL, West Virgina -- A family meal erupted into a gun battle after a father and son clashed over how to cook chicken. 

The two men argued Sunday over the best way to prepare skinless chicken for dinner. 

"It started out as a physical confrontation, but it escalated until both of them were shooting at each other," Detective Sgt. A.D. Beasley of the Mercer County Sheriff's Department said. 

Beasley said each man fired a .22-caliber handgun at the other. Harley Shrader was struck by a bullet that went through the upper part of his right ear and lodged in the back of his head. He was treated at a hospital and released. The elder Shrader was not injured. 

Jackie Lee Shrader, 49, was charged with malicious wounding and wanton endangerment. Harley Lee Shrader, 24, was charged with wanton endangerment.


--------------------------------------------


----------

